# Driving Distance



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just wondering how far some of you golfers can hit it.
Age: 14
Average Drive: 270-280


----------



## J.Lacoste (Aug 1, 2007)

Only 280? When I was 14 years old I was doing that with my 6 iron.
Now I avg. 460-475 yds.
I'm also a compulsive liar.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

GolfKid22 said:


> Just wondering how far some of you golfers can hit it.
> Age: 14
> Average Drive: 270-280


And you index is?

Age 51, chest still healing from a double by pass last May and I average 260. Index 7.

It's not how long, it's how many!


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

not sure what index means??? is that like handicap or something???


----------



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

If I'm using my driver, about 150 yards. With my 3 wood it's like 180, and around 190 with my 5 wood. Backwards I know, but it'll probably change as I get better.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

haha what ever works i guess...does anyone have a clue what the index means..?
new news to me!


----------

